# Insulin + anabolic cycle.



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok this is the full explanation for anyone whos thinking of copying what I did...

These are just my bro-speculation based on the reading I have done on slin cycles. I dont pretend to know everything about it (no one does realy).

First off, unless your thinking of competeing or you need to be big (hey maby a aspireing WWE/Rings/Football/Rugby player is reading this.) Slin is one of the substances that realy is not worth the risk/hassel. It requires that bodybuilding/strongman/powerlifting is central to your lifestyle to get the best effects and to use it properly.

Also it should be noted that the long term efects of runing insulin like this are not understood. You should know from the start that we know next to nothing on the points of long term dependancy, insulin resistance ect on cycles like this (much the same with hgh/igf ect.).

Im not saying do this do that, its your choice if you decide to do this - Im not a doctor. And this shouldnt be considered as medical advice. Its Bro pharma theory use the information at your own risk, I am not responsible for any injury ariseing from this article.

Assuming your still reading....

I was useing a glucose preperation as soon as I shot the slin. if you were to no do this with I/M shots of humalog its very fast acting and I dont think its possible to rase the blood suggar fast enough with things like complex carbs and protiens. Thats when it could get dangerious.

I used a combination of glucose (11g of carbs per iu at least but I just go for 200g of glucose to be safe) to make the drink (its very sweet so it takes more willpower thank you would think to slurp that down with hot water. Before my injection I would have a meal of rice or pasta with a protien source.

The critical thing is to drink the glucose drink as soon as you finished your shot, because its a I/M injection and because its humalog it activates very quickly you cannot do anything but drink and eat in this period otherwise you will certainly start to show the early signs of going hypo (headakes, dizness, slured speach, vision issues and finaly sleep). If you feel these symptoms even after drinking the hot drink as quickly as you can rub glucose into your gums or if you cant do that get the person whos superviseing you to do it - if that fails to work then your buddie will be calling the ambulance about now and telling the dispatch exactly what you have shot.

Dont add the glucose to anything other than water (hot water is the best) even things like fruit juce or at worst milk will slow down the absorption of the glucose and even though you drank the glucose your body wont be able to acess the carbs before the humalog takes effect potentialy (for me it was 2-5 mins tops but depending on your sensitivity it can be as much as 15mins).

Do not use fructose or more complex carb sources for the post injection drink. It takes to long for the body to break it down. and with humalog its critical that you get the carbs in you quickly.

Another key point is to have someone with you all the time when you do this (especialy at the start). They must know whats going on. Explain the symptoms and this is the most important thing tell them never to let you drop off to sleep after takeing the shot (for about 4-5 hours, to be sure).

Have a drink thats high in simple carbs (so 7up, coke, pepsi, iorn bru, tang, cool aid, pokari sweat). I always have this just incase.

I wouldnt consider takeing slin without anabolics being present in your system. Even though I was cruseing because it was only 3-4 weeks after my last shot there was still a sizable amount of hormones in my system from my burst.

I know its ran on its own on strongman cycles but there is no consideration given for fat gain on that sort of a cycle (this will be a issue without anabolics/t3 in the stack).

anyway... I digress.

Day 1: 1 injection after breakfast of 7iu of humalog

Day 2: 1 injection after breakfast of 8iu of humalog

Day 3: 1 injection after breakfast of 9iu of humalog

Day 4: 1 injection after breakfast of 10iu of humalog

Day 5: 1 injection after breakfast of 11iu of humalog

Day 6: 1 injection after breakfast of 12iu of humalog

Day 7: 1 injection after breakfast of 13iu of humalog

Day 8: 1 injection after breakfast of 14iu of humalog

Day 9: 1 injection after breakfast of 15iu of humalog

Day 10: 1 injection after breakfast of 16iu of humalog < i didnt see a positive efect at this level so i went back to 15iu

right I found the maximum efective dose. The reasion i did it after breakfast and not after training was even though it would have been more efective theres a serious issue with experementing with slin like this.

Consider that we were to do the same thing but shot it post workout, if I had done that it would have ment takeing the shot in the gym or just after my workout at home.

Now after the workout were in a energy depleated state. what happens when we add slin to the mix - especialy if the body isnt used to it. You would need to take all your glucose to the gym - not so bad you think but what if your very sensitive or somthing that you did during the workout depeleted you more than usual you have a real problem also your already tired from working out so its much more easy to miss the signs of going hypo.

My thinking was that after breakfast we have all the tools that the insulin shuttles to the various cells in the body, its all there waiting to be used. Also after the glucose presents a very easy energy source for the body to use. combined this is efective.

Now i know many people take pre and post workout shakes but when you add slin to the mix it changes the way your body behaves on a celluar level you cannot expect that your pre and post workout shake will cut the mustard with slin. It will take expermentation and practice to determin the corect levels of nutrents.

anyway after I had found the maximum efective dose I then start a second injection post workout. This is the most efective period for insulin admistration because your cells are screaming out for nutrents anyway the slin is just helping shuttle the nuturents into the cells.

notice what i do with the dose though, were going carefull with post workout slin admin because were not sure how our body will react to post workout administration its a diffrent ball game to takeing slin when your still full from breakfast or a meal.

Day 16: 15iu AM 7iu PWO

Day 17: 15iu AM 8iu PWO

Day 18: 15iu AM 9iu PWO

Day 19: 15iu AM 10iu PWO

Day 20: 15iu AM 11iu PWO

Day 21: 15iu AM 12iu PWO

Day 22: 15iu AM 13iu PWO

Day 23: 15iu AM 14iu PWO

Day 24: 15iu AM 15iu PWO

right I should say if you dont train every day (even i dont do that) just shot the PM shot the same way you would your AM shot after a meal. and then drink your glucose drink. but heres the thing because we know already our level of tollerance for insulin after a meal we can use the same amound as if it were AM.

for example say for instance on day 20 you have a day off

Instead of 11iu PWO you do 15iu in the PM but importantly assuming your working out the next day you go back to 11iu and work up again.

When we are useing 15iu AM and 15iu PWO we have another decision to make, is it possible to increase our input of insulin even further and make our uptake of nutrents even greater?

Yes its common now to use slin 3x a day, however some experts (chad n is one of the top of my head) dosent advocate this aproach where as guys like Milos S does.

Logicaly I can see no reasion if we have gone this far not to maximise the nuturent uptake its a risk reward thing, your already takeing a chance administering slin into your cycle why not use it to its full efect?

anyway this is where it gets intresting, What I do is add in a third shot this is mid afternoon (around 2-3pm) this is because i work out in the evenings (till 8:30-9:00) now this is important you need to stay awake 4 hours after you shot the humalog I/M to stay safe so if I take my slin at 9pm im looking at at least 1am before I can sleep (lets face it if were asleep were not going to notice the signs of going hypo... coma anyone?).

So because of my schedual issues I have to slot in another slin shot in the afternoon. this will then give me the best range for nuturent update during the day, however assuming you exersise earlyer in the day you might do the PWO shot in the early afternoon, late afternoon and the last PM shot in the early evening (say 7pm - then you have 4 hours to kill).

Day 25: 15iu AM 15iu PWO 15iu PM

...

There is some discussion about dependance issues when useing insulin like this, I have no evidence to support this but its best to err on the side of caution and when you have worked up to 3x15iu a day maby take the weekends off thats what i do, that way you can party as well if your into that sort of thing.

Another realy important thing - Do not drink booze when your takeing slin. it will lower your blood sugar level and then your in real trouble - think about it you go on a bender your already half ****ed and how are you going to tell the symptoms of going hypo or just being ****ed? its hard for your buddies to tell because unfortunatly being drunk and going hypo are very similar.

Other points:

Why use humalog?

Its the safest and quickest insulin avalible, in the past you would have used R, but thats old school (some like chad n dont like humalog because they beleve that the insulin is to fast and dosent allow nutrent uptake to occur at a optimal level).

Others combine humalog & R (Gavin K) but thats adding in another varible into the mix and it makes predicting carb needs when running it more complicated your basicly a pro or a top level amature when your worring about a constant uptake of nutrents like this - the theory is that you use the humalog for a masive hit of inital nutrents to the cells but then the R acts as a steady trickel of nuturents into the cells essentialy bridgeing between the humalog shots. - Im not saying its wrong just its somthing im not prepaired to risk at the mo. Also to my mind the potential for insulin dependance/lack of sensitivity would be more of a issue with the use of a slow acting long term use of slin.

I wouldnt use any other type of slin myself, its when you use the longer acting versions of insulin that I think many of the horror stories that are linked to its use come from. Its very hard to predict when the slin will kick in when you have a 24 hour window or a combination of fast acting and slow acting slin...

BCAA:

If I were to make this even more efective I would say that suplemeting things like BCAAs instead of protiens would be very efective. however this is expensive. But the theory behind useing BCAA instead of protiens when useing slin are sound. Its a much more direct source of nuturents.

But unless you have a contract with a suplement company the average individual is going to need at least 100g of bcaa a day... I myself use 300g of protien from whey alone... so it soon adds up. But then if your a trust fund kid I guess this wouldnt be a issue either.

Creatine:

The use of this suplement would increase cell volume this should in theory created greater bloat and thus streach the muscle facilia thus giving us the potential for further solid growth. I would be carefull about useing to much a little creatine goes a long way. Even if you didnt respond well to Creatine before with the slin forceing the nutrents into the cells it might tip the ballance for you and you would find a good result.

Green Tea:

A herbal duretic, why would this been needed - well perhaps you have issues with bloat on a cycle and cannot operate efectivly. in theory more potent duretics could be use by insulin effects the way all medicines/herbal perps work within the body. This is crucual to understand if you use somthing stronger than green tea to aleviate bloating. It makes the duretics work at much lower amounts due to the uptake to the cells being far greater.

T3:

I used this to increase my apetite even more and as a precaution against fat gains on the slin. Like i have said earlyer its important to start from the begining with any medication with slin as its a diffrent ballgame. I use 25mg per day and its fine for me, your mileage may vary.

T4:

You could use this in combination or as a replacement for T3. I havent used this but in theory it would preform the same job as adding T3.

HGH/IGF-1:

Hmmm this is the uber cycle for slin its used by many on cruses to maintain and sometimes gain mass inbetween bursts. I havent use it myself but consensus states that its a awesome combination. Price would be my primary issue in addition to this HGH is also heavly faked.

But if you have the money and a good source then go for it.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

I found it interesting that you tried this and suffered minimal sides also you did gain well so fair play:beer1:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I found it strange also, I was prepaired for far worse sides than actualy occured. I guess I could have been starting to get intolerant to my bodys natural insulin I supose, but I found it became very difficult to get enough glucose in me after 16iu+, and I didnt notice such a big diffrence to be honest I theorized that i would need to be going to 19iu+ to get another big leap forward doing 3x a day, and thats alot of slin for anyone.

However per meal the doses could be much lower and have a better efect maby - because your createing far more windows for enhanced nutrent uptake. you wouldnt need so much initialy and it would be easyer to control things like sides with slin because of the lower dose.

Maby beacause its so fast acting.... Alot of the horror stories are to do with R and longer acting version it seems.

hmmm, maby Per meal would have made better gains but thats alot of jabs. Has anyone tried the per meal aproach?

Could I not just run R+humalog instead of useing the multiple jabs...


----------

